# Any suggestions?



## Davoak (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi folks. 
I recently moved from Ireland to Canada. Im new to Toronto so If anyone knows the city please advise me on the best place to find wood carving tools and supplies please. I prefer to see the item In store before I buy. Near GTA if possible. Thanks.


----------



## quartrsawn (Aug 8, 2009)

Lee Valley Tools…. 3 stores in Toronto … http://www.leevalley.com


----------



## RazedGrain (Jan 1, 2013)

Yep LV is the place to go. Be prepared to leave you wallet behind though!


----------

